
Linux Needs Open Multimedia on the Web - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7483
======
loup-vaillant
> Overall, the situation isn’t great. Flash works well under 32bit Linux but
> only when using closed source, bug ridden proprietary software.

There is a funny little contradiction: If Flash works well, how can you accuse
the software to be "bug ridden"? (Disclaimer: I don't like Flash, for
political reasons).

------
ZeroGravitas
Anyone got any more info on the conspiracy theory in the comments by "jdas"?
I've heard others saying that On2 was picked up by Google at a price that
cheated the shareholders.

~~~
wmf
[http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUS...](http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUSN1213117420090812)

This looks like the acquisition equivalent of the exploding term sheet.

